# Interconnected Smoke Alarms



## Min&Max (Mar 11, 2021)

Several months ago we passed a ordinance requiring interconnected smoke alarms to be provided in *all* dwelling units upon change of occupants. This includes rentals as well as sale of existing dwellings. Just curious how many other jurisdictions have done something similar.


----------



## classicT (Mar 11, 2021)

Washington State has something similar, but is conducted via the real estate transfer laws. So unless it is a private party, cash sale, this helps.

Other than that, IRC requires  smoke/CO whenever a permit is issued.

What does the ordinance say? Was it passed through the Building Department? If so, will you require a permit for every change of occupant?


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2021)

Min&Max said:


> Several months ago we passed a ordinance requiring interconnected smoke alarms to be provided in *all* dwelling units upon change of occupants. This includes rentals as well as sale of existing dwellings. Just curious how many other jurisdictions have done something similar.



Sounds good

Good luck in seeing it happen


----------



## classicT (Mar 11, 2021)

FYI.... for Washington State.

RCW 43.44.110​Smoke detection devices in dwelling units—Penalties.​(1) Smoke detection devices shall be installed inside all dwelling units:
(a) Occupied by persons other than the owner on and after December 31, 1981;​(b) Built or manufactured in this state after December 31, 1980; or​(c) Sold on or after July 1, 2019.​(2) The smoke detection devices shall be designed, manufactured, and installed inside dwelling units in conformance with:
(a) Nationally accepted standards; and​(b) As provided by the administrative procedure act, chapter 34.05 RCW, rules and regulations promulgated by the chief of the Washington state patrol, through the director of fire protection.​(3) Installation of smoke detection devices shall be the responsibility of the owner. Maintenance of smoke detection devices, including the replacement of batteries where required for the proper operation of the smoke detection device, shall be the responsibility of the tenant, who shall maintain the device as specified by the manufacturer. At the time of a vacancy, the owner shall insure that the smoke detection device is operational prior to the reoccupancy of the dwelling unit.
(4)(a) For any dwelling unit sold on or after July 1, 2019, that does not have at least one smoke detection device, the seller shall provide at least one smoke detection device in the dwelling unit before the buyer or any other person occupies the dwelling unit following such sale. A violation of this subsection does not affect the transfer of the title, ownership, or possession of the dwelling unit.
(b) Real estate brokers licensed under chapter 18.85 RCW are not liable in any civil, administrative, or other proceeding for the failure of any seller or other property owner to comply with the requirements of this section.​(c) Any person or entity that assists the buyer of a dwelling [unit] with installing a smoke detection device, whether they are voluntarily doing so or as a nonprofit, is not liable in any civil, administrative, or other proceeding relating to the installation of the smoke detection device.​(d) Interconnection of smoke detection devices is not required where not already present in buildings undergoing repairs undertaken solely as a condition of sale.​(5)(a) Except as provided in (b) of this subsection (5), any owner, seller, or tenant failing to comply with this section shall be punished by a fine of not more than two hundred dollars.
(b) Any owner failing to comply with this section shall be punished by a fine of five thousand dollars if, after such failure, a fire causes property damage, personal injury, or death to a tenant or a member of a tenant's household. All moneys received pursuant to (a) or (b) of this subsection, except for administrative costs for enforcing the fine, shall be deposited into the smoke detection device awareness account created in RCW 43.44.115. Enforcement shall occur after a fire occurs and when it is evident that the dwelling unit sold on or after July 1, 2019, did not have at least one smoke detection device. The following may enforce this subsection:​(i) The chief of the fire department if the dwelling unit is located within a city or town; or​(ii) The county fire marshal or other fire official so designated by the county legislative authority if the dwelling unit is located within unincorporated areas of a county.​(6) For the purposes of this section:
(a) "Dwelling unit" means a single unit providing complete, independent living facilities for one or more persons including permanent provisions for living, sleeping, eating, cooking, and sanitation; and​(b) "Smoke detection device" means an assembly incorporating in one unit a device which detects visible or invisible particles of combustion, the control equipment, and the alarm-sounding device, operated from a power supply either in the unit or obtained at the point of installation.​


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 11, 2021)

classicT said:


> Washington State has something similar, but is conducted via the real estate transfer laws. So unless it is a private party, cash sale, this helps.
> 
> Other than that, IRC requires  smoke/CO whenever a permit is issued.
> 
> What does the ordinance say? Was it passed through the Building Department? If so, will you require a permit for every change of occupant?


When we adopted the 2018 IRC and 2018 IPMC we amended language in both to require interconnected smoke alarms, wireless or hardwired, upon change of occupants. Unanimous approval by planning commission and city council. And hardly any push back from public, realtors or contractors. Actually went much easier and with a lot less debate than I anticipated.


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 11, 2021)

cda said:


> Sounds good
> 
> Good luck in seeing it happen


It is happening. Not a wireless interconnected smoke alarm to be found on retailers shelves. Almost all being ordered off of Amazon. This really falls on the realtors and landlords because they have a huge liability issue if the bad thing happens and they have ignored the requirement.


----------



## Min&Max (Mar 11, 2021)

_Below is our amendment to the 2018 IPMC  and 2018 IRC

Section [F] 704.6.2 Interconnection_. Add the following to end of section:
Upon change of occupant/tenant or change of ownership/offer to sell a property, the owner of the property shall verify that interconnected smoke alarms are provided as per R314.2.2 of the 2018 International Residential Code as amended by the City of Norfolk. Smoke alarms installed after November 1, 2020 in dwellings shall be interconnected

_Section R314.2.2_ Alterations, repairs and additions. Delete text and exceptions. Replace with "All dwelling units shall have operational interconnected smoke detectors. Smoke detectors shall be located as required by Section R314.3."


----------



## e hilton (Mar 11, 2021)

Where in the house are they required?  

Question about wireless ... do they require a wifi system in the house?  Or are they self contained?   If they require wifi, what happens if the new tenant doesn’t have wifi, or if they don’t program the detectors with the new password?


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2021)

Min&Max said:


> _Below is our amendment to the 2018 IPMC  and 2018 IRC
> 
> Section [F] 704.6.2 Interconnection_. Add the following to end of section:
> Upon change of occupant/tenant or change of ownership/offer to sell a property, the owner of the property shall verify that interconnected smoke alarms are provided as per R314.2.2 of the 2018 International Residential Code as amended by the City of Norfolk. Smoke alarms installed after November 1, 2020 in dwellings shall be interconnected
> ...



Great you are getting compliance


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Where in the house are they required?
> 
> Question about wireless ... do they require a wifi system in the house?  Or are they self contained?   If they require wifi, what happens if the new tenant doesn’t have wifi, or if they don’t program the detectors with the new password?




from the cat:::










						How Wireless Smoke Alarms Work | Kidde
					

How Wireless Smoke Alarms Work




					www.kidde.com
				





they do work


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2021)

e hilton said:


> Where in the house are they required?
> 
> Question about wireless ... do they require a wifi system in the house?  Or are they self contained?   If they require wifi, what happens if the new tenant doesn’t have wifi, or if they don’t program the detectors with the new password?



Should be in each bedroom 

And outside the bedroom , which depends on the houses layout


----------



## Teeshot (Mar 18, 2021)

I've heard about range restrictions and the need for batteries, not certain if the 10-year battery is an option for the wireless type.


----------

